# 1948 Monark Silver King Hex Tube



## kenspaceliners (Mar 27, 2014)

This is my 48 Hex Tube I just finished building.
 It has Murray Chrome forks from a 60's Spaceliner, 52 Tooth sprocket is Murray, prewar Troxel seat, aluminum handle bars, rims are mid 60's Murray drop center rims with a Bendix 2 speed kick back hub, the truss came off a 1958 Flightliner, KMS nickel plated chain.
I may switch over to aluminum rims down the road.
The back tire is a Duro brick tread 26x2.125, front is a 26x1.50 Kenda.
Kenny


----------



## mike j (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice clean ride. Well thought out, from the two speed to the handlebars. Great bike, good luck with it.


----------



## mick5cents (Mar 28, 2014)

I really like that bike


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 29, 2014)

You did a great job polishing it up. Nice ride. I wish I had one


----------



## kenspaceliners (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys for the great comments.
I did very little polishing, I just waxed it with some Mothers mag wheel wax. The frame came from Florida, it was very shiny when it arrived.
Kenny


----------



## Moisstink (Apr 10, 2014)

*Now that is one sweet ride!*

I am new to this site and am waiting on an old frame now.  I have seen this frame once and it is soooo sweet.  Very cool joints and polish.


----------

